# New Zoom Ites



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Whatsup everyone, I'm new to the forum so I figured this would be a nice place to start off... Despite that these boots are highly controversial (but sexy and retro nonetheless) .. Amazingly comfortable right out of the box, light as a feather.. Love em!


----------



## BeanTWNSC3 (Nov 22, 2008)

How's the sizing on these compared to your forces(street shoes) been looking at copping a pair of these I have been with Nike zoom forces since day 1 just can't buy them locally anymore and won't be near a retailer to "try" em on till feb. thoughts?


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

^ I have size 11 forces with the force-field inserts for creasing.. The 11's were cutting my circulation off for about a day walking around the house because my feet are a little wider at the tip. Fortunately for me though, after wearing them for about 12+ hours around the house over the span of a few days, they fit absolutely perfectly with no pressure points, no circulation problems, they're light as a feather, and honestly- probably lighter then my Force1's ... I'm a 10.5 regularly in street, but I wanted to get the inserts for my Airforces so they didn't crease so I went with the 11... I could probably have gotten the 10.5's and had them heat molded, but the 11's fit my foot perfectly so I have no complaints.. 

All in all, if I were you, I'd probably go your size or a .5 up (Your size if you have more narrow feet).

The fit on them is insane nonetheless, and you WILL NOT be dissappoonted


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

hwo is it with the different inserts? noticable? they look awesome... 
i just got the DKQS boots... just waiting for snow.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't gotten a chance to ride them yet because it hasn't snowed over here in NJ yet =\ It's slightly noticeable with them walking on the ground, but I'd feel safer telling you what I thought when I get a chance to ride them.. Hopefully will make a trip out to Killington or Upstate within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to ride them yet because it hasn't snowed over here in NJ yet =\ It's slightly noticeable with them walking on the ground, but I'd feel safer telling you what I thought when I get a chance to ride them.. Hopefully will make a trip out to Killington or Upstate within the next 2 weeks


Went to Hunter last Sunday and it was great getting in top to bottom runs on 1600+ vertical. Definitely worth the extra hour drive compared to the Poconos.

Nike products always run small, and when I was trying on the Nike boots two seasons ago, I had to go with a size 11 compared to my 10.5 measure. 

Their boots are awesome, but expensive. I am looking to pick up some DK's from last season, and after the sale they are back down to a somewhat reasonable price haha.


----------

